# Sedron Tea



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Anyone have any idea what Sedron is?????

I had a sedron infused beverage today and have no idea what it is but a leaf that was infused in hot water....any ideas?

Chef Mike

How about a decent online food dictionary aside of epicurious? Don't care for epicurious is ok for the student and housewife/husband but not satisfactory for the chef....


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Mike,
Here is what I found on a thinkquest site:

CEDRON-
It is a tree. I'ts leaves are used to prepare a tea. This tea is drunk to cure stomach aches specially those caused by nervous problems. 
Dose: four or five cups a day

From "LaVirginia" Teas:

Origin:
America. Spread out in France and Spain; also called lemon verbena herb.

Character:
Shrub-like tree and intense aroma of sweet and refreshing lemon.

Effects
Relaxing; facilitates digestion. Refreshing, it stimulates heart functioning.


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

technically calling that tea would be wrong. Tea is name of a specific plant.
Unless there is tea in there it's only an herbal infusion.
Mint tea for example should refer to a combination of tea leaves and mint.

Not a big all important issue. But those mistakes make it more complicated to find information. It's like calling cocoa milk - "cocoa coffee".

(or soy juice - "soy milk"!!! I mean I've never seen a bean with mammaries. Why that would be naught but a mummery, I say.)


----------

